# STP DUI's



## L.C. (Nov 20, 2011)

We all post dumb shit when we're drunk. I figured we should dig up some of the stupidest threads and posts, and reflect on our intoxicated mishaps. This isn't to offend anyone, I just think it would be funny.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 20, 2011)

well...i just posted this in the video section and i been drankin..sooo i guess this qualifies

wishin i had some peeellllzzz


----------



## Earth (Nov 21, 2011)

I know about 7, 8 months ago when I was going through my seperation with my ex who was fairly active here, there was some strange stuff coming from my end whilst tipping the jug but it was really more of a man who was falling to pieces than anything else. In retrospect, the 3000 mile distance now between us was much needed and I was always glad I never got kicked off from here, etc... because tensions got that bad. Did I deserve what followed?? Maybe. Definately made me a better person in the end. Now, drunk postings elsewhere?? Whew... Was threatened with arrest for something I posted elsewhere which I had no memory of even doing, so that made me go into semi retirement as far as drinking went real fast. Had to do with a google search of all things... So just because its on line does not make it ok to look at / post about....


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 21, 2011)

drunken rants can be entertaining, I'll admit it.

I think this is my favorite ranting on all of STP. it started out a personal thread that became an entertaining rant.
http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/looking-for-a-quiet-crazy-girl-who-loves-to-travel.6443/


----------



## jake4569 (Nov 21, 2011)

Off topic, lc I just gave your phone a ring. Call me back if u get the chance


----------

